
Stanford AI researchers make socially inclusive with Urban Dictionary and Twitter - bryanrasmussen
https://venturebeat.com/2017/08/08/stanford-ai-researchers-make-socially-inclusive-nlp-using-urban-dictionary-and-twitter/
======
web64
I've noticed Langid doesn't always work well with short texts, so I'm looking
forward to try the Equilid library!

